# HBO picks up 'Treme' - New David Simon drama



## skyscraper101 (May 6, 2009)

According to the Hollywood Reporter. Interesting news for all Wire fans I'm sure.

"Treme" is a post-Katrina-themed drama that chronicles the rebuilding of New Orleans through the eyes of local musicians 

It's got a couple of actors from The Wire too like Wendell Pierce (Detective Bunk Moreland) and Clarke Peters (Detective Lester Freamon) as well as some other notable actors like Khandi Alexander from The Corner and Steve Zahn who's been in quite a few hollywood films.

Plenty of links and reading to get your teeth into here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treme_(TV_series)


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## Cerberus (May 6, 2009)

Excellent

Am desperately looking for summat to fill the Wire void!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Excellent
> 
> Am desperately looking for summat to fill the Wire void!



seen Generation Kill yet?


----------



## rhod (May 7, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Excellent
> 
> Am desperately looking for summat to fill the Wire void!



If you can download it, then Canada's "The Line" is pretty good. I thought it was a bit of a Wire rip-off from the first episode, but when you start to make sense of the characters it gets much better. Some very funny scenes thrown in to lighten the mood now and again. Loved the bit when a couple of incompetent gangstas holding somebody up not only have their guns stolen, but also their dog!

Also worth a look is "Southland". A bit more mainstream in tone, but worth a look (even if the do bleep the "fucks" out as it's a network show)!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like it will be aired on April 11th in the US according to movieweb.

David Simon talks more about the series here.

And its got now got er, John Goodman in it.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2010)

Not picked up in the UK though, last I looked.

From what I've seen, it's very big indeed on music. Perhaps not too surprisingly.


*fingers the uTorrent button*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 5, 2010)

Cant wait.



I watched Werner Herzogs remake of The Bad Lietenant the other day, which is reset in New Orleans. Gave me a taste.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 31, 2010)

*bump*

Just a reminder for those interested.

http://www.hbo.com/treme

The HBO Treme website is now live with a lot of activity prior to its 11th April opener, including a cool looking trailer.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2010)

Great trailer, makes me want to download a shedload of music already 

Love playing 'spot the actor' in there as well, Roxy from 'Dead Like Me' is


----------



## ethel (Mar 31, 2010)

the first episode is showing at the bfi as part of hbo weekend

www.bfi.org.uk/hbo


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 31, 2010)

beaten by sarahluv


----------



## yardbird (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh dear

One of the main writers  - David Mills - has just died.


----------



## mack (Apr 12, 2010)

Bumpity bump..

First episode shown last night, available now in all the usual places.

Gonna watch this tonight.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 12, 2010)

Just watched the first ep. Very good, think I may be hooked already. John Goodman's character looks like he's gonna be fun.

Now got to download some of theat great music.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2010)

A strong start. Good to see goodman and some wire actors. Lot's of excellent jazz and a real feel for a post-flood new orleans.

Will be continuing to watch and I reckon anyone with a passing interest should check the first ep. Looks like HBO might be about to unleash yet another great run of TV shows.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 13, 2010)

film critic diane roberts reviewed 'treme' on radio 3's 'night waves' tonight. her verdict on 'treme' is sit and enjoy being blown away. 

bfi screeining is fully booked.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

It's a fairly sedate start, textured and introductory. I've grown used to this sort of thing from HBO shows, so I fully epect real stride to be hit by episode three. Good set up though, very good.


----------



## mack (Apr 13, 2010)

Loved the bit with "Lester" in that costume 

Not sure about Goodman or his whiny kid, but apart from that a real good opener.


----------



## mhendo (Apr 13, 2010)

I haven't watched the first episode yet, but i'm really looking forward to it.

There's a complimentary review of the first three episodes here by Alan Sepinwall, who is one of my favorite TV reviewers here in the US.

There's not much in the way of spoilers, and Sepinwall himself says that the show is "more of a character piece" than a plot-driven show anyway.

I'll watch it in the next day or so and come back with my verdict.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2010)

Wiki has background on the project now:



> The first season will consist of 10 episodes, including an 80-minute pilot episode



 - I didn't read it all just in case but I can't think there would be spoilers at this stage


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

Spoiler: stuff



when bunk puts on a suit briefly he looks and acts just like his Wire character



incredibly minor spoiler but I know how some wail and gnash teeth over even the minor ones.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 15, 2010)

HBO confident in it - have already picked up the second series apparently.




> "We would have picked up this show last week," HBO president Michael Lombardo told THR. "We've seen the first nine episodes; it's as strong as any show we've seen. Much like _The Wire_ the audience is so passionate and so invested. We're about servicing our subscriber base, and I believe that people will become addicted to this show. We have to be a place where this kind of excellence is given space to continue."




Kudos again to HBO. 

They have been single-handedly responsible for some of the best/challenging/important TV drama of the last ten years (and beyond) - it would be a pretty sorry looking medium without them.

The Wire
Deadwood
Six Feet Under
Band of Brothers
The Sopranos
The Corner
Sex and the City (yeah I know - it was still pretty vital and important at the time)
Generation Kill
Oz
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Fraggle Rock.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2010)

Not seen it yet but a mate has and she described it (presumably on the basis of the first episode alone) as left-wing tea party nonsense and stuffed full of reactionary pleas for the US to go back to some artisanal fantasy land that never actually existed - _and get the damn govt off our backs!_


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, that's that then. Case closed.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2010)

Did i say that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2010)

nah, I saw it more as a criticism of how badly FEMA were fucking up and the shattered society pulling itself back together. Plus of course, the human stories on individual levels. Early days, mind.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 19, 2010)

A very solid start, if not a little indulgent. Looking forward to see where it starts to take us over the next few eps.

Oh, and well done Mr Simon for creating one of the single most punchable characters in recent memory in the form of that muso DJ 






(love what butchers 'mate' got out of it )


----------



## pboi (Apr 19, 2010)

I liked it.  Musicla guest starts throughout the series, so hopefully that will be a real angle to it, but just the depressing state of the city post hurricane.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 20, 2010)

I just saw an ad for this, but looks like I've missed the first two episodes. Will have to catch up: it looks interesting.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Watched E2 last night. I've gotta be honest - I'm not really feeling the love yet. 

It's a little worrying that after 3 hrs, I still don't really care for any of the characters yet:
The muso's (Davis & the busker couple) are just plain irritating at the moment.
As is Restaurant woman.
John Goodman & his wife are far too hand wringing.
Even Freemon & Bunk are a bit meh so far, tbh.

I know slow burners are what Simon & HBO do, and this is ensemble, but I wouldn't mind a little bit of tightening up in the next couple of eps.


----------



## killer b (Apr 22, 2010)

watched and enjoyed the first episode, will acquire the second shortly. the music is superb...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2010)

second ep was pretty good as a soap, nothing spectacular. But it is a HBO show. Ep 3 or 4 normally gathers the strands.


----------



## mhendo (May 10, 2010)

********     Note: Possible spoilers for Episodes 1-4     ********​

OK, i've watched the first four episodes now (haven't watched last night's ep. 5 yet) and i'm starting to get into it.

It's not as gripping as the Wire (and even with The Wire, i didn't really get hooked until episode 5 or 6), and it doesn't have the same sort of compelling story arc, but i like the stories, i like the music, i like the politics (even if they are laid on with a heavy hand at times), and the characters are starting to grow on me.

The search for Ladonna's brother is a good window into the fucked-up state of post-Katrina law and order, and the way that people who often were not criminals at all got caught up and held just because it was the easiest thing to do, and because federal money was being paid to police departments for holding people. It was also good to see The Wire's Anwan Glover (Slim Charles) make an appearance. I hope we see more of him, if for no other reason than to hear him talk; he has a great voice.

Apart from the music itself, which is great, i also like the insight into the music scene. I'm not a musician, and i guess i never spent too much time thinking about the sort of community and the relationships that must develop in a place like New Orleans. I like the little stuff, like finding out that playing in the tourist traps on Bourbon Street is considered shitty work, and seeing the different opportunities that are available for different people. I like the personal and professional tension between the two buskers, with the guy clearly jealous of his girlfriend's talent and the fact that she is constantly getting asked to play with other people.

Got to agree with *Pie 1* about the Steve Zahn character, Davis. Every time he opens his mouth, i just want to punch him in the face. Simon does a good job of conveying his complete lack of self-awareness, and at the same time his total self-centeredness. For example, after he's arrested in episode 3, he complains to his lawyer about the police, but it soon becomes clear that he was mouthing off at the cops and acting like a jackass, and even his black friend complains that Davis being an asshole almost led to the black guy getting arrested as well. In the last couple of episodes, Davis also had a couple of great exchanges with John Goodman's character. 

I also like the little stuff about race and ethnic and family politics. For example, in episode 4 when Lorenzo asks Albert (Clarke Peters) not to say anything at the memorial service, because the dead guy's mother didn't approve of their Indian rituals. Or when Khandi Alexander's character, Ladonna, talks about the "7th Ward Creoles" of her husband's family who look down on her side of the family.

Despite everything i like about the show, it's not perfect. As i suggested earlier, there are a few places where you feel like you're being hit over the head with the politics, and where a little more subtlety might have improved things. Also, despite the fact that i really like the music, some of the more extended musical interludes sometimes make it seem a bit like a music video, and seem to be substituting for narrative. Still, if you're going to have music in a show, you could do far worse than the stuff they use.

As i said, it hasn't yet gripped me the way The Wire did. It probably never will, and i think that judging it by the standards of The Wire is probably not going to be fair to Simon, or to Treme. For me, also, The Wire seemed more real and immediate because i actually lived in Baltimore while it was showing, and the stories we saw on the show often mirrored the stories i saw on the news every night, and read in the paper. I had a real sense of where the events were taking place; i had been to, or driven by, many of the locations. 

I think it really changes your relationship to a show or a movie when you can orient the story spatially in your head as a result of personal familiarity with the locations. When a character of The Wire talked about the Eager Street lockup, or about a murder at the corner of Division and Gold, i knew exactly where those places were, and could place them within the bigger story. I've never been to New Orleans, so when the characters talk about neighborhood names, i don't have the same sense of geography, or the same sense of the significance of locations. Maybe i just need to do some reading, and spend some time on Google maps.

Anyway, that's my two pennies. I'm definitely sticking with it, because it's still better than most of what's on TV, and i think it will only get better. My only long-term concern is whether the writing will maintain its quality now that David Mills has died.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 11, 2011)

I just got this and watched the first couple of episodes, quite like it. Spent most of the first episode playing 'spot the wire actors' (I even though the John Goodman character was Jay Landsman for a minute), agree the Steve Zahn character is an irritating twat but enjoying the whole thing (and loving the music) on the whole.

Anyone else found their way into this show since the OP?


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm waiting to see it on Sky Atlantic next month.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 12, 2011)

^ starting on that channel on Friday 18th Feb - I believe it's a 'free' channel but does anyone know if it be on Freeview ?


----------



## nastybobby (Jan 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> ^ starting on that channel on Friday 18th Feb - I believe it's a 'free' channel but does anyone know if it be on Freeview ?


 
Sky Atlantic forms part of Sky's Variety Pack of basic channels, which is available to TV customers from £19 a month. [C&P'd from Sky's Press Release]

Couldn't get into Treme, I'll have to revisit it at a late date. Half way through Boardwalk Empire at the moment and It is fantastic, always been a Buscemi fan though.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2011)

Cheers for the info.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 13, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> Excellent
> 
> Am desperately looking for summat to fill the Wire void!


 
Sons of anarchy


----------



## Pjotr (Jan 14, 2011)

I don´t know if am that excited about this. HBO has disappointed me lately.


----------



## janeb (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone watch this?  I really enjoyed it - watched with my 73 year old FIL who is a jazz musician who spends time in NO every year and he was pretty impressed, said it was authentic and enjoyed seeing so many people he knew from there.

Enjoyed the building of the different storylines, will be interesting to see how they develop - although like the Wire I prob missed half the dialogue, guess I'll get my ear in over time


----------



## killer b (Feb 20, 2011)

is your FiL in the silver bell band? 

i enjoyed the first couple of eps, but didn't keep following it (i was downloading it the day after broadcast in the US). now it's finished I'm planning on catching up at some point, although i'm conscious of the comittment it's likely to be.

the music is incredible, and i love how there's so many real people, just playing themselves.


----------



## janeb (Feb 20, 2011)

killer b said:


> is your FiL in the silver bell band?



Might be


----------



## killer b (Feb 20, 2011)

i might know him then, albeit only to nod too.


----------



## janeb (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool, he's a great bloke, and not a bad double bass player


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Only just started this, two episodes in and it is not at all bad. 
Am liking the music a lot and the characters look they they are going to expand.


----------



## mack (Jul 11, 2011)

Feel a bit guilty for not liking this as much as I feel I should, I'll probably download season 2 as a whole batch and watch it back to back later in the year.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

Just started season 2 which (so far) am preferring to season 1.


----------



## mhendo (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just started season 2 which (so far) am preferring to season 1.


I've finished Season 2 and i definitely preferred it to Season 1. It's rarely ever a fast-paced or action-filled show, but it has great characters and a compelling story (stories, actually), and the longer it goes, the more familiar you become with the whole thing. After Season 1, i thought "that was really good," but after season 2 i thought "that was great."


----------



## kittyP (Dec 9, 2011)

Watching season 2 now and love it!!
The music is amazing and I feel like I'm kinda washing through it with the story!


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 10, 2011)

It is a grower, took me about 6 or 7 episodes to get into it properly. Very glad we are going to get a season 3 (and possibly up to S5).


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2011)

colbhoy said:
			
		

> It is a grower, took me about 6 or 7 episodes to get into it properly. Very glad we are going to get a season 3 (and possibly up to S5).



Yes. I needed to get into it but now loving it. Season 2 is great watching. When will season 3 appear?


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm sure I read somewhere that it will be spring 2012.

Confirmation of renewal here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2012)

colbhoy said:
			
		

> I'm sure I read somewhere that it will be spring 2012.
> 
> Confirmation of renewal here



Anyone seen/got S3 yet? We just had a Treme revival and want more.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jun 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone seen/got S3 yet? We just had a Treme revival and want more.


i read that it was showing in the US this autumn, not spring, so a while to wait yet.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2012)

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Trailer


----------



## youngian (Aug 8, 2012)

Stick with it Season two is much better.


----------



## coltrane (Aug 15, 2012)

Series 3 starting in the US on the 23rd Sep this year (First Episode story by David Simon and Anthony Bourdain) - 10 episodes - running to 25th Nov

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Treme_episodes


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2012)

Season 3 starts tonight in the US  

Season 4 now confirmed - www.mobile.nola.com/advnola/pm_104016/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=3FBrDw3C


----------



## Supine (Sep 23, 2012)

Excellent news


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2012)

woo hoo


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Heads up for everyone, series three of Treme starts tomorrow (Friday) on Sky Atlantic at 9pm.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

How is S3 so far? I miss my Treme fix.


----------



## Random (Apr 9, 2013)

Great to hear. No spoilers!

I thought series two was finished off so neatly that they must have assumed there would never be another one.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

I think there is a short S4 coming too


----------



## Supine (Apr 9, 2013)

Without being a spoiler, look out for a very famous musician in S3


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2013)

colbhoy said:
			
		

> Heads up for everyone, series three of Treme starts tomorrow (Friday) on Sky Atlantic at 9pm.



Is season 3 finished now? I have not seen any yet


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 18, 2013)

so is treme any good?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Final episodes start 1st of December 

https://www.youtube.com/embed/QghG6eNDcjk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2017)

After watching The Deuce I needed some more David Simon watching so started this again. Still as good as the first time around


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 18, 2017)

Badgers said:


> After watching The Deuce I needed some more David Simon watching so started this again. Still as good as the first time around



Hi Badgers, how does The Deuce compare, quality wise, with Treme?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2017)

I never got to finish Treme. Must get back to it. I really liked it.


----------



## Supine (Nov 18, 2017)

colbhoy said:


> Hi Badgers, how does The Deuce compare, quality wise, with Treme?



Same I'd say. Just porn instead of musicians


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2017)

colbhoy said:


> Hi Badgers, how does The Deuce compare, quality wise, with Treme?


Both excellent. Like The Wire they make other telly seem shit by comparison. 

The Deuce has been 8 episodes whereas Treme is 4 series and Wire is 5 series. You really need to see the whole thing unfold to compare. 

Just watch them


----------

